
Ask HN: Advanced Pytorch Course/Workshop? - p1esk
I have a solid intermediate Pytorch knowledge that I accumulated over the last ~3 years implementing various models and reading docs. However I feel like I still don&#x27;t quite understand what&#x27;s going on under the hood, and would enjoy listening to a Pytorch expert explaining advanced topics. My employer offered to pay for a training course or a workshop, but unfortunately I can&#x27;t find anything suitable.<p>Topics I&#x27;m interested in are autograd mechanics, debugging, profiling, speed&#x2F;memory optimizations, distributed training, implementing custom ops and layers (I have a little bit of cuda experience), torchscript, model deployment, a tour of aten library, and other topics that can be considered &quot;advanced&quot;.<p>I am not at all interested in deep learning basics or details on how to implement any particular model types, unless they serve as a good illustration of the advanced Pytorch features.<p>After some googling I found a few relevant blog posts:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pytorch.org&#x2F;blog&#x2F;a-tour-of-pytorch-internals-1&#x2F;
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.christianperone.com&#x2F;2018&#x2F;03&#x2F;pytorch-internal-architecture-tour&#x2F;
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.ezyang.com&#x2F;2019&#x2F;05&#x2F;pytorch-internals&#x2F;<p>These seem to be at the right level of detail, and I&#x27;m wondering if there&#x27;s a way to learn all that in an interactive manner somehow. I believe I could get another 5-8 people from work who would also be interested in attending a workshop like this.
======
t-vi
Sounds like my advanced PyTorch course (except that I didn't put as much
emphasis on distributed). :) I haven't become enchanted with moving to online
yet. You ask about interactivity, and that seems to be the difficult part to
me. For the exercises, I haven't found anything just like sitting in front of
the same screen with my students.

~~~
p1esk
Hi Thomas, I've sent you an email.

